# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Лекции по фотографии.  Автор:  Mliss

## Lampada

(Копируется с разрешения автора лекций по фотографии - уважаемой *Mliss* .)  * Занятие первое.*    * Начало композиции.*   *Mliss* пишет: 
"... начнем сначала не с технической части. 
Можно ли научить человека фотографировать? И да, и нет. Можно привить технические навыки, дать базовые понятия. Но основным в  фотографировании остается умение видеть. И этому научить невозможно. Однако, даже если умение выделить взглядом нужное не присутствует с рождения, это умение можно и нужно тренировать. 
Что такое кадр? Это *сюжет*. Маленькое эссе. 
Когда вы делаете снимок, вы должны задуматься о двух основных моментах: *"в чем сюжет этого снимка"*, и *"кому это еще будет интересно"*. Любимая курортная фотография "Я и дедушка Ленин" имеет, безусловно, сюжет. Я и дедушка. Но будет ли факт вашего знакомства с дедушкой интересен кому-то еще, кроме вас и ближайших родственников? Тем, кто захочет взглянуть на дедушку, будет мешать ваша фигура. Если же захотят взглянуть именно на вас, то ваша миниатюрность на фоне дедушки их разочарует. 
Отсюда следует правило первое: *в кадре должно быть только то, что относится к сюжету*. Если вы снимаете ребенка с ромашкой, в кадре не должно быть больше чьих-то рук, ног, частей телес и прочих посторонних предметов. Если вы снимаете город, то на переднем плане не должно быть пешеходов. Если вы снимаете красиво подрумяненный шашлык - то это должен быть только шашлык, а не стол, заваленный одноразовыми тарелками, вилками, бутылками и стаканами. Старайтесь внимательно следить за тем, что попадает к вам в кадр.  Правило второе: *золотое сечение.* Если бы вы могли бы взглянуть в видоискатель профессиональной камеры, вы бы скорее всего могли увидеть там приблизительно такую сетку:

----------


## Lampada

*Mliss* пишет:  
"Продолжение. 
Эта сетка является одним из представлений золотого сечения. Оставив в стороне математическую формулу, для фотографа это будет звучать так: 
Композиция *горизонтального* снимка должна располагаться так, чтобы линия горизонта проходила по одной из средних линий этой сетки. Снимая, предположим, море, само море должно занимать либо 1/3 кадра, и 2/3 занимать небо - либо наоборот, 2/3 занимать море и оставшуюся треть - небо. Как определить, как лучше распределять эти части? Чаще всего это зависит от того где именно находится основная часть сюжета. Если вы снимаете парусник, то на море и кораблик лучше оставить 2/3. Если вы снимаете воздушного змея, то змей с небом пусть занимает 2/3. 
Теперь о вертикальном расположении кадра. Те же правила. Если вы снимаете окно на стене дома - располагайте это окно либо справа, либо слева, но в одной из 2/3. Оставшаяся треть (справа или слева) должна быть _свободной_, пустой. 
Отсюда следует правило третье: *никогда не располагайте предметы по центру снимка*. Это не означает, что не бывает снимков, где уместно концентрироваться в центре. Когда придет умение - вы поймете, где это стоит делать. Но пока вы только начинаете - избегайте этого всеми силами.   
И последнее пока по композиции. Если вы снимаете портрет человека или зверушки, следуйте правилу четвертому: *всегда оставляйте больше "воздуха" (свободного места) там, в какую сторону направлен взгляд человека (зверушки)*. "

----------


## Lampada

"  

> Млисс, вопрос, пожалуйста, по ходу дела: в разбиении снимка на трети- центральная часть-таки меньше двух крайних. Оно чем объясняется?

 *Млисс* отвечает:  
" Здесь немного может быть запутанно. 
Дело в том, что данная сетка, которая присутствует в видоискателях профессиональных камер, отображает не совсем золотое сечение (по которому будет четко три трети), а сетка так называемых "зрительных центров", которые по идее должны находится в точках пересечения данных линий (и линии рассчитываются не как 2/3-1/3, а как 5/8-3/ :: :     

> Другим примером использования правила «Золотого сечения» в киноискусстве — расположение основных компонентов кадра в особых точках — «зрительных центрах». Часто используются четыре точки, расположенные на расстоянии 3/8 и 5/8 от соответствующих краёв плоскости. В ХХ веке при обсуждении оптимальных соотношений сторон прямоугольников (размеры листов бумаги A0 и кратные, размеры фотопластинок (6:9, 9:12) или кадров фотоплёнки (часто 2:3), размеры кино- и телевизионных экранов - например, 3:4 или 9:16) были испытаны самые разные варианты. Оказалось, что большинство людей не воспринимает золотое сечение как оптимальное и считает его пропорции «слишком вытянутыми».

----------


## BappaBa

> *никогда не располагайте предметы по центру снимка*.

 Одна проблема - дешевые мыльницы фокусируются именно по тому, что попадает в центр.

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Mliss  *никогда не располагайте предметы по центру снимка*.   Одна проблема - дешевые мыльницы фокусируются именно по тому, что попадает в центр.

 А в дешёвой мыльнице можно сделать так: сфокусировать цетр кадра на объект, а потом сдвинуть центр так, чтобы объект остался в нужном месте? А потом дожать кнопку. Мне, правда, приходится снимать либо ужасно супер-пупер здоровскими аппаратами старшего брата, либо маминым - дорогой мыльницей породы пентакс. 
Я прочёл эти рекомендации по композиции и рискну с ними решительно согласиться. По крайней мере в том, что касается тренировки глаза. 
Хотя у меня что-то вроде хорошего врождённого слуха на композиции. Это как-то происходит мгновенно и автоматически. А брат, видимо, воспроизводит в голове такие вот схемы и всякое там. Как представлю - просто ужас. Это для меня как если бы готовить чай по логарифмической линейке.

----------


## Lampada

Я пока не знаю, сможет ли Mliss участвовать здесь, так что, кто хочет, может пойти в http://forum.ourprivate.net/viewtopic.php?t=18680

----------


## Lampada

> Имхо, пересказывать то, что есть в книжках, дело неблагодарное на мой взгляд. Если людям лень сесть и потратить 10-15 минут на чтение книги... ..., ты взяла на себя ношу, которую не унести.

 *Mliss* отвечает:   
"Я тут с тобой категорически не согласна  ::   
Знаешь, почему? Потому что книги - это чудесно, конечно. Одна проблема - большинство книг написаны с разогнанным объемом (никто не станет платить автору N гонорара за 20-страничную книжку). Как следствие - там очень плохие, запутанные и разлитые водой объяснения. За большинство книг очень тяжело взяться. На это не всегда есть время.  
Я же берусь донести до желающих разлитое на 30 страницах всего несколькими абзацами. Судя по моему предыдущему богатому опыту  - у меня это неплохо получается  ::  Это легко прочитать, а атмосфера класса и живость дискуссии хорошо заклепляют материал. 
----------- 
Теперь что касается правил. Естественно, в фотографии нет правил. Но для того, чтобы хорошо снимать, надо иметь базу. И мое мнение, как преподавателя - хорошо освоенная база даст тебе потом куда больше творчесткого маневра. Вот так  ::  "

----------


## Lampada

> Ну, там человечка - ягодку в точку пересечения линий золотого сечения или горизонт на 1/3 выставить- это просто (боль-менее), а вот если у тебя угол чем-то занят или ветка идет под углом справа-налево, то про это дело какие правила? 
> Или дорога от тебя в горизонт уходит... как кадрировать такое?

 *Mliss* отвечает: 
"Понимаешь, фотография - не математика. Как ... заметил - нельзя всё время оперировать правилами. Rule "is more what you'd call "guidelines"" (c)  ::  
То есть, огда ты уже набьёшь себе руку на простых композициях, ты начнёшь чувствовать более сложные. Мы будем постепенно разбирать примеры, и выяснять, что не так с той или иной фотографий. 
Ну а дорога к горизонту - всё просто, те же самые трети:     
Главное, стараться сделать так, чтобы дорога занимала главное место  ::  "

----------


## Lampada

* Занятие номер два.*  ( http://forum.ourprivate.net/viewtopic.php?t=18940 )  * Выдержка и диафрагма.*  *Mliss* пишет:  " Занятие это достаточно серьезное и объёмное. Материала хватит надолго. Это будет одной из основных ваших баз, которая поможет вам понять, как лучше снимать в той или иной ситуации, какой объектив лучше иметь для ваших нужд, какой режим съемки выбирать. 
Вкратце дело обстоит так.
Для того, чтобы получился снимок (касается это как пленочных, так и цифровых фотоаппаратов), в фотоаппарат должен проникнуть свет. Свет проникает как на определенный промежуток времени (от тысячных долей секунды до минут), так и на опреденную ширину отверстия, которое этот свет пропускает.    
На этом рисунке показан съемный объектив. Но если у вас обычная мыльница - тот маленький объективчик, что к ней прикреплен, действует точно также. У него тоже маленькие лопасти, которые раскрываются на определенную ширину, пропуская свет. 
Та ширина, на которую эти лопасти раскрываются, называется *диафрагма* (*aperture*). Тот период времени, за который свет успевает проскочить в это отверстие, называется *выдержка* (*shutter*). 
Если диафрагма будет слишком широко открыта для ваших нужд, или слишком долго - туда попадёт больше света, чем вам надо, и получится *пересвет (overexposure)*. Фотография будет с большими белыми пятнами, иногда совсем белая. Если слишком узко и на слишком короткий промежуток времени - то будет *недодержка (underexposure)*. Фотография будет очень затемнена, или полностью черная.  
В среднем баланс работает так - если слишком широко открыта диафрагма (большой пучок света), значит, выдержка должна быть короткой (очень маленький промежуток времени). И наоборот - если выдержка достаточно длинная, то диафрагма прикручена. 
Это все за вас может делать автомат (либо обычная мыльница, либо более сложная камера в автоматическом режиме). Она приблизительными замерами определяет, сколько примерно света должно проникнуть в камеру, и подгоняет под этот определенный пучок света и выдержку, и диафрагму.  
В принципе, можно все время снимать обычной мыльницей, или на автомате хорошей камеры, и особенно не заморачиваться. Современные камеры достаточно хорошо определяют количество света, чтобы получить правильную экспозицию (*exposure*) - другими словами, чтобы на фотографии с достаточно правильным освещением отразилось бы то, что вы видите в видоискателе, и подстраивают соответсвующим образом выдержку и диофрагму.  
Однако автомат - не более, чем автомат. Он решает за вас, но он может очень часто ошибаться. Например, если вам приходилось снимать в условиях достаточно низкой освещенности (к примеру, при очень пасмурном небе, а то и в сумерках), у вас могли получаться "смазанные" фотографии. Почему? Фотоаппарату надо было много света для компенсации низкой освещенности. Он уже открыл диафрагму на максимальную "дырку", но света все еще не хватает. И тогда автомат увеличивает промежуток времени, выдержку. Но слишком долгий промежуток времени приведет к тому, что фигуры успеют пошевелиться. Результат - "смазанность". Или фотоаппарат просто сам откроет свою встроенную вспышку. Вы хотите снять красивый городской пейзаж с закатом, а в результате у вас освещенные вспышкой деревья на переднем плане, и темный "зад". 
Чтобы избежать всего этого и многих других огрехов, надо понимать, как именно контролировать поток света самому. Причем, как мы рассмотрим дальше, совершенно необязательно самим выставлять все параметры. Но разбираться - надо. "

----------


## Lampada

Mliss пишет:   
" Ну и теперь мы быстренько закрепим кусок данного материала (тем, кто уже знаком с данными вещами, придется немного подождать  ::  ) 
В каждой из ваших камер есть режим. По-научному он называется *Aperture Priority (приоритет диафрагмы).* Обозначается обычно буквой *А* на кольце режимов съемки. Переключаемся сейчас на него. 
Что будет происходить? Этот режим позволяет вам самим выставлять разные параметры диафрагмы. А в это время ваша камера будет за вас сама подбирать выдержку. То есть о выдержке мы пока вообще забудем. Есть диафрагма - этакая дырка, которая то широко открывается, то очень узко, пропуская соответственно широкий поток света, или просачивающийся лучик. 
Выберите какой-нибудь стол или другую поверхность в условиях очень хорошей освещенности. Поставьте на этот стол какой-нибудь предмет (например, вазу или чашку). Отойдите на такое расстояние, чтобы этот предмет в видоискателе занимал где-то 50% кадра. Проверьте, чтобы в камере был выбран "А" режим. Пусть на камере будет любая линза. Сфокусируйтесь на предмете. А дальше (скорее всего, другим колесиком - сверьтесь с мануалом) просто меняйте значения цифр, делая новый снимок при каждом щелчке. От самой маленькой циферки до самой большой. "

----------


## Leof

Продолжайте, пожалуйста, обе! Я в буквальном смысле записываю! До этого времени я никак не мог всё это уместить в голове, а тут всё очень хорошо объясняется! Здорово!

----------


## Lampada

> Я тут поигралась немного и у меня возник вопрос. ISO надо держать постоянным или можно поставить на авто. У меня на авто получилось, если F5.6 - ISO 320, если F36.0 - ISO 800. Или на это пока не надо обрашать внимание, это я так для чистоты эксперимента спрашиваю

 *Mliss* отвечает:
"Очень вовремя заданный вопрос. 
ISO должно быть постоянным!  Если оно меняется - это автомат пытается скомпенсировать."

----------


## Lampada

*Mliss* пишет:  
"У натюрмортов несколько другие правила размещения. Там нет одного предмета - там комплекс больших и малых. Но, конечно, надо говорить о конкретном контексте. До этого дойдем. "

----------


## Lampada

*"В фотографии осталось всего два нерешённых вопроса: куда направить камеру и когда нажать на кнопку"*. (цитата)

----------


## Lampada

Для занимающихся фотографией появилась полезная тема, в которой могут (после регистрации) участвовать все желающие:  http://forum.ourprivate.net/viewtopic.php?t=19078 
Цaцa  - талантливый фотограф, её работы опубликованы в различных журналах и книгах.  ( http://www.pbase.com/oksana_p )

----------


## MasterAdmin

http://knol.google.com/k/yanik-chauvin/ ... vscszjb/2# 
in English, but very interesting...

----------

